# New Window Sticks Out Too Far?



## rogerthat (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this building thing. I decided to build a 16'x12' shed in the back of my property. I bought some 36"x36" windows to install from Home Depot. I put them in and nailed them using the nailing fins. I was thinking of using Hardie on the outside. I've seen some people trim the windows, and then use the siding butt up to the trim, and I've also seen people put the siding up, and then attach the trim on top of the siding. I was thinking of putting the trim on first, and then the siding. The thing I've come up against is, the windows stick out 1.25" away from the exterior, and Hardie trim is 0.75". I've been looking online at a lot of 'how to install windows new construction' videos but the only thing I can find is, maybe I bought the wrong type of window for my application? Maybe I didn't need ones with nailing fins? I've attached an image of what I am referring to. Maybe I just need to install the siding first, and then the trim on top of that, and it will even itself out. Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2016)

I just posted some pictures the other day. In the first few picture the windows are the same as yours and they are trimmed with material that is just under 3/4 inch. You could also use a full 1" or 1 1/4 inch and rabbit out the back a little and tuck the hardy behind a bit.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=20076


----------



## joecaption (Feb 12, 2016)

#1, Trim should never be installed over the siding!
House wrap should have been installed before the window went in.
Window should have been over the flange not under it.
You need a piece of Z molding over the top of the window before the trim goes on.
Hardee siding needs 5/4 thick trim or the sidings going to stick out beyond the trim.
Use PVC for a whole lot less future work priming and painting.
http://www.dupont.com/content/dam/a.../K17933-FlashingGuidelinesBEFORE-10-30-11.pdf


----------



## rogerthat (Feb 12, 2016)

This was supposed to be a simple shed, and it's gotten a little out of control.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2016)

It always grows a little. The flashing that Joe mention over the window. Now they turn the ends up so wind won't drive the rain sideways.
If you can follow this guy.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ReQgbu5Q4o[/ame]


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm not sure I see an issue.  Leave them in as you have them.  Z flash the top and get a roll of 4" Grace flashing tape for over the nailed fins.  Use 3/4 trim or 4/4 for that matter and then siding. Or run the siding right to the window. I don't understand your concern that the window is proud of the trim or siding. 
It's a shed....in your back yard...it only gets out of control if you allow it.


----------

